# runny eyes



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone elses chi have runny eyes? i feel like i'm constantly wiping his eyes and it gives him dark marks under his eyes which looks nasty on his light fur, my vet said its normal by giving a bad explanation of it happens cos of his big head!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie's eyes water a lot too. I usually wipe her eyes at least once a day. I ask about it every time i go to the vet, and they always say the same thing...if the whites of her eyes look red or bloodshot, then there might be an infection. but i've been told that since the eyes are such a prominent feature on chi's, meaning they have big eyes that stick out of their heads they are much more susceptible to picking up dust and other stuff that might be in the air or on the ground. She's never had an eye infection and it's fine as long as i wipe her eyes and keep them clean. hope this makes sense!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey's eyes are always watery and gunk collects in the corners. the vet says her eyes are fine and that eyedrops can sometimes help. we put drops in her eyes when they are looking particularly irritated and that usually helps.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero has quite bad tearstaining/watering due to his light coat and large eyes you can clean away the excess water if you get staining there are products u can use i.e. eye envy that remove the dark marks under the eyes


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Most chihuahua's and small dogs have runny eyes. I use a dog eye wipe every day and night so he can be clean for bed and for the bed. Sometimes if I don't do that I'll give him a Kiss and have eye juice in my mouth GROSSSSSSS!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

If my eyes were protruding out of my head they would water too! Lol. Pedros eyes do it a lot. But its just a characteristic of the breed i think. Depending on how protruding their eyes are.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

His eyes don't look that buldgy compared to some, i think it just looks worse against his light fur. ive bought eye wipes but i know his eyes will be nasty again 10mins after wiping them!


----------

